# Loving Kindness Meditation



## duckduck (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi guys, I hope you're all having a good day. I'm not sure if this is the right section to share this but this is a little technique I do everyday in the morning. It helps me get my day started a little bit better and improves my mood at that moment.

A little bit about myself is that I am both depressed and anxious. I used to have suicidal thoughts all day long and if it weren't for my dear friends and my therapist, I wouldn't be here today. I'm not saying that all my problems have been fixed, but I can say that I have come a long way since then. Even now I'm feeling anxious from posting this. :serious:

This technique is a type of meditation called "Loving Kindness", it has shown an increase of positive emotions and increased life satisfaction and it's really simple to do!

The concept of Loving Kindness Meditation is to direct well-wishes towards yourself or others.

Here's how I do it. I find a quiet place to sit in the morning, close my eyes, , and repeat a positive phrase to myself in my head over and over again. I do this anywhere from 5 minutes - 10minutes every morning.

Here are some phrases that I use:

May I treat myself with kindness. May I respect myself, where ever I am.
I am beautiful, inside and out.
May I find the inner strength to meet lifes challenges.
May I find sources of renewal to sustain me through difficult times.
May I be happy. May I be well. May I be safe. May I be peaceful and at ease.
I deserve love. I deserve kindness. I deserve respect.
May I be free from suffering. May I be free from suffering. May I be free.

Doing this every morning hasn't solved all my problems 100%, but it has helped me feel a lot better. I don't always just do this in the morning, when I'm feeling stressed, anxious, or even sad I will do this and I will start to feel a better, like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders / chest.

I wrote more about it here if you want to read more!

Give it a try today and let me know how it went! If you have any questions free feel to ask me either here or PM me.


----------

